

Ask HN: Interest in launching your own mini-TED conference? - YonghoShin

Hey - I'm Yongho, part of the TEDx team of TED Conferences. If you are familiar with TEDtalks and the TED conference, TEDx is a program for hosting your own local TED-like events. (more at http://www.ted.com/tedx) HN is a community of entrepreneurs and innovators, but I'm curious - how familiar are you with the TEDx program? Have you heard about it? Have you attended a TEDx event? What have you heard about them?<p>What questions do you have about TEDx (whether or not you are a host)? Feel free to ask questions. I feel HN is the right community to ask these questions to and I really value your feedback!
======
ig1
I went to TEDxCam and it was a good experience. I think one problem with the
TEDx conferences is finding out about them, I only found out about it by word-
of-mouth. It would be nice if I could go to some website and subscribe for
notifications of say TEDx events occurring in the UK.

~~~
YonghoShin
We list all TEDx events at <http://www.ted.com/pages/view?id=348> But I see
what you mean about auto-notification. If you could sign up with an account
for TED.com, input your current location, and automatically receive updates
from nearby TEDx events, would you use it?

~~~
ig1
Definitely

------
madmaze
Id be very interested, I wonder if there is already someone in the
Boston/Cambridge area doing something like this.

~~~
YonghoShin
TEDxCambridge launches in 3 days. :) <http://www.tedxcambridge.com/blog/>

------
eavc
I have heard of it, and I'm interested in it. I'd love to see an event in
Atlanta.

~~~
eavc
Hmm, I see now that someone's got one happening in Atlanta this coming
Tuesday.

Thanks for the quick turnaround. ;)

~~~
eavc
I will add, though, that I just submitted my information to be invited as
there is a wait-list. The topic of the event is education, and I am exploring
a career in educational psychology. Any help in gaining admission would be
appreciated as it would be especially valuable to me at this point in my
career.

~~~
YonghoShin
I'd like to help out, but admission is up to the local organizers.

